# Corporal David Ralph Slaton



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Corporal David Ralph Slaton

<TABLE border=0 cellSpacing=7 cellPadding=0 width=125 background=/images/frame.jpg height=146>[TR][TD][/TD][/TR][/TABLE]


*Texas Department of Public Safety - Texas Highway Patrol
Texas*
End of Watch: Monday, September 20, 2010
Biographical Info
*Age:* 56
*Tour of Duty:* 36 years
*Badge Number:* Not available
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Automobile accident
*Date of Incident:* Monday, September 20, 2010
*Weapon Used:* Not available
*Suspect Info:* Not available
Corporal David Slaton was killed in a vehicle accident in Montague County when his patrol car struck a cow that had wandered into the roadway.

After striking the cow on U.S. 81, his patrol car veered into the path of an oncoming semi, causing a second collision.

Corporal Slaton had served with the Texas Highway Patrol for 36 years. He is survived by his wife and son.
Agency Contact Information
Texas Department of Public Safety - Texas Highway Patrol
5805 North Lamar Boulevard
Austin, TX 78752

Phone: (512) 424-2000

_*Please contact the Texas Department of Public Safety - Texas Highway Patrol for funeral arrangements or for survivor benefit fund information.*_


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Rest in Peace Corporal Slaton.


----------



## Mass (Jan 21, 2006)

RIP Cpl.


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Cpl


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

Rest in Peace


----------

